# Does side matter? (Front axle quick release)



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey all, just snagged a new bike today (Salsa Big Mama), and while I was assembling it I realized that I didn't know which side the front quick release goes on. I originally thought that it should not be on the same size as the disc brakes, but on the non-brake side it's not snug against the fork (it sits parallel to the ground), while on the brake side it sits snug against the fork. I googled for pictures, and it seems to be split. 

So, on the front wheel, with disc brakes, which side should the quick release be on? Does it even matter? Am I overthinking this? 

Thanks.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

no it doesnt matter but i try to keep all my QR's on the same side


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

biggoofy1 said:


> no it doesnt matter but i try to keep all my QR's on the same side


I like it. Any reason to keep them on the same side? Or just OCD? 

Rear one is on the left side (to keep it away from the drivetrain), so front would go up there as well.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

It doesn't matter. Some DH'ers put it on the opposite side of the rotor since they can get hot bombing hills.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

OCD lol


----------



## funkydrum (Mar 10, 2007)

Front on the R side where it can tucked behind the fork when closed.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I run my front qr on the right so when I have to open it I dont burn myself on the rotor ... and yes it is parallel to the ground and it also protects my rebound knob in this position, but it makes no diff which side you use


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

+1 - spot on.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*It depedns...*

but generally for a rim brake bike the rear QR goes on the non-drive side as this keeps it clear of the derailleur etc. and allows easy access. for the front it goes on the non-drive side simply for looks. On a disc brake bike it's usually easier if you put in on the drive side. This serves to purposes, easy access and it keeps your hands away from a potentially HOT rotor. It doesn't take hairy downhill runs to get a rotor hot enough to burn you. And since it's the wheel that your most likely to remove when the ride is over while the rotor is still hot, it just makes sense. For the rear on a disc brake bike it's a toss up. If you can manage to get the qr into a position that works around the derailleurs and cables and such that's fine. If not then the brake side will work as well. On my fs bike the drive side is a no go, the design of the rear triangle and the way the derailleur sits, and the cable routing make it nearly impossible to close the qr properly. So the lever in on the brake side. I rarely remove the rear wheel after a ride, and since going tubeless I rarely have to remove a wheel during a ride. So I worry more about toasting my pinkies when pulling the front wheel to head home.

Bottom line is, it isn't that big of a deal. As long as you can close the qr properly and are able to open it with little hassel it isn't an issue. Just let safety and ease of use be your guide. :thumbsup:

Good Dirt


----------



## CadetCyclist (Nov 12, 2009)

Not saying I'm a hundred percent correct but I was having trouble with disc rub on the front wheel no matter how tight I closed the quick release. Checked out the manual and it said you should keep the quick release on the opposite side of the rotor to help with this problem. Solved it. So something to keep in mind if your having that problem.


----------

